

More on Arduino LLC vs. Arduino SRL - detaro
http://hackaday.com/2015/03/12/arduino-v-arduino-part-ii/

======
paulannesley
I've been waiting for the Arduino Zero[0], seems like a really good
collaboration between Arduino LLC and Atmel to get 32-bit ARM platform to the
same price-point and form-factor as the Arduino Uno etc. But it seems to have
stalled after a very limited beta program, with no news. I suspect this
kerfuffle may be the reason.

Meanwhile, Arduino SRL (I can't help but think of them as “the fake Arduino”)
have announced their Arduino Zero Pro[1] which appears to be the same thing,
and is apparently available now.

However, the Zero Pro doesn't seem to be available through any reputable
outlets (yet?). Perhaps the SRL lacks the distribution network / credibility
of the LLC?

[0]:
[http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoBoardZero](http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoBoardZero)
[1]: [http://arduino.org/products/arduino-zero-
pro](http://arduino.org/products/arduino-zero-pro)

